# ROFR Passed



## Gundy (May 19, 2014)

Once you get past ROFR how long does it usually take to get everything closed and start using HGVC?


----------



## Gundy (May 21, 2014)

I haven't heard from anyone. We receive ROFR from Hilton on Monday on a 1 bedroom Platinum, 4800 point unit at HGVC las vegas strip. I'm very anxious to start using it as I received usage for this year with the purchase.


----------



## JM48 (May 21, 2014)

Gundy,

 This is the link to the deeds office for Las Vegas :  http://www.clarkcountynv.gov/depts/recorder/Pages/default.aspx
Find the link to the real estate deed reg. section. 

Check there and once the deed is registered it will take a couple of weeks to get into the HGVC system.
I will tell you the title co. / realtor handles the registration not Hilton so if they are slow it might take longer.
 Once it is registered you can call the member services #800-932-4482 & they might be able to give you your no. which will then allow you to log in.

Did you buy resale? 
 Good luck,
 JM


----------



## GregT (May 21, 2014)

Gundy,

I put a message in here circa 2012 where I had the dates listed from when I passed ROFR to when it was recorded.

I also did it recently on a Lagoon, and it took me 30-45 days to get the deed recorded post ROFR.

Good luck and I hope it records quickly!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Gundy (May 21, 2014)

Thank you for the information. Hopefully it happens fast. I will watch that website!


----------



## FatPedro (May 22, 2014)

We bought a unit last year at LV Flamingo and it took about 30-45 days to get it registered on our membership account and were able to book the points. You will need an HGVCLUB Membership and access to the booking website. Your realtor should be able to explain it all to you and explain the timeline also.  Congratulations on your purchase. I sent a friend of mine to the Strip property last month and he and his wife enjoyed it tremendously!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gundy (May 23, 2014)

I show my deed was recorded. I'm actually really surprised that I got a 1 bedroom Platinum unit past ROFR. It's a 4800 point unit and I paid $1,750 with closing costs and this years usage. Is anyone else surprised that this made it through?


----------



## GregT (May 23, 2014)

Gundy said:


> I show my deed was recorded. I'm actually really surprised that I got a 1 bedroom Platinum unit past ROFR. It's a 4800 point unit and I paid $1,750 with closing costs and this years usage. Is anyone else surprised that this made it through?



Yes, that's a good price, congratulations!   I can't tell if Hilton is ROFRing anything these days.

Enjoy it!

Greg


----------



## magicjourney (May 27, 2014)

Gundy said:


> I show my deed was recorded. I'm actually really surprised that I got a 1 bedroom Platinum unit past ROFR. It's a 4800 point unit and I paid $1,750 with closing costs and this years usage. Is anyone else surprised that this made it through?



Huh, it's interesting to see Hilton exercised Rofr on a 4800pts lv strip contract @ $6,000 (reported by Seth Nock in another thread), but let $1,750 pass through?


----------



## holdaer (May 27, 2014)

Gundy,
Is your 4,800pt 1BR annual use or is it every other year?


----------



## Gundy (May 27, 2014)

It's an annual unit. Does anyone know how to expedite the process with Hilton? They are telling me it could be 60 days after recording.


----------



## Seaport104 (May 27, 2014)

Gundy said:


> It's an annual unit. Does anyone know how to expedite the process with Hilton? They are telling me it could be 60 days after recording.



Call the HGVC Membership Support Group @ (407) 722- 3144. I've used that number before and they have been helpful. 

After recording, my points were in my account within 2 weeks but I already had a HGVC account so not sure if that speeds up the process.


----------



## Seaport104 (May 27, 2014)

Gundy said:


> I show my deed was recorded. I'm actually really surprised that I got a 1 bedroom Platinum unit past ROFR. It's a 4800 point unit and I paid $1,750 with closing costs and this years usage. Is anyone else surprised that this made it through?



Wow, for that price, I would buy it even though I don't need another one!:hysterical:


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (May 27, 2014)

Gundy said:


> I show my deed was recorded. I'm actually really surprised that I got a 1 bedroom Platinum unit past ROFR. It's a 4800 point unit and I paid $1,750 with closing costs and this years usage. Is anyone else surprised that this made it through?



I want a deal like that.  How long did it take you to find it and how did you find it?


----------



## Gundy (May 27, 2014)

I've been casually looking for a while. This one come up on eBay with some information that was incorrect. I contacted the seller to let them know to help out. They had listed the buy it now price at $1750. I offered to give them that with the condition I was able to verify the information on the week. They just had no clue what it was worth. To be honest I didn't expect it to pass ROFR.


----------



## Blues (May 28, 2014)

Which resort?  If it was Flamingo, Hilton doesn't have ROFR for that resort.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (May 28, 2014)

Gundy said:


> I've been casually looking for a while. This one come up on eBay with some information that was incorrect. I contacted the seller to let them know to help out. They had listed the buy it now price at $1750. I offered to give them that with the condition I was able to verify the information on the week. They just had no clue what it was worth. To be honest I didn't expect it to pass ROFR.



Good for you.  Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## Gundy (May 28, 2014)

Blues, it was the Las Vegas Strip property


----------



## Blues (May 28, 2014)

Wow, $1750 for a 1BR platinum at that property is amazing!  And to have it pass ROFR -- well, it appears that there's no predicting when or where Hilton will exercise it.  Congratulations!

-Bob


----------

